# Manuals update



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2006)

Well there it is, for the most part I have uploaded every thing that I got on Aircraft manual's. I have 4 or 5 that I may post later. Have to work on some of them to convert to PDF or scan them into pdf format depending on the situation of what type of aircraft I work on next. 

Possibility's include the following

Tu-2
Bf-109 in Russian 
Ki-44
P-40 tomahawk, its different then P-40 warhawk
Me 262
B-25 this one will be long time if I do because it would be so big. Bigger then B-17 document.
Lagg 3 in Russian
Lag 5 in Russian

Other than that I bet others would like to see more posts besides the ones I have. If you have one, scan it and post it. If you have trouble converting it to PDF I will gladly convert it for you or try and explain it to you.

Couple of the ones I would love to see are below.
Me 234
He 111
P-51D
Not to mention some Italian aircraft.

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 12, 2006)

We'll work on the P-51D. I really appreciate all your hard work, our "Tech Library" has now turned into a treasure chest. Again many thanks and i hope the rest of the membership appreciates your efforts!!!!


----------



## Brain32 (Sep 21, 2006)

Is there some kind of requirement for manuals? I have TempestMkV manual that I converted into *.pdf long time ago, the original was in *.jpg's...
So if you guys don't already have it somewhere(I only saw Tempest MkII manual) or if you don't plan to post it, I'll be happy to post it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Brain32 said:


> Is there some kind of requirement for manuals? I have TempestMkV manual that I converted into *.pdf long time ago, the original was in *.jpg's...
> So if you guys don't already have it somewhere(I only saw Tempest MkII manual) or if you don't plan to post it, I'll be happy to post it


Please do - we support any additions to the library.


----------



## phil (Jan 21, 2007)

i saw that those manuals are in russian like the one from ME 109
are they comming from russia coz i am looking for manuals or blueprints of stuka ju 87.
kindly regards
phil
[email protected]


----------

